# Acana changes / calcium



## Jenny (Dec 7, 2010)

Acana Wild Prairie used to have min 1,3% calcium, but now it seems to have min 2,0% calcium. Also the puppy foods have min 1,6-1,7% calcium, which is too much for large breed pups. Sad. Champion lost us. Has anybody information, why they have added amounts of calcium? Do they have a new supplier of chicken meal (with more bone)? :tsk:

ACANA Pet Foods | Acana


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm confused. On this link it still shows Acana Wild Prairie to have 1.3% minimum calcium. Wild Prairie | Acana


----------



## Jenny (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, and if you download that pdf (at end of the site):
http://www.acana.com/sites/default/files/wild-prairie-dog.pdf

There is calcium 2,0% and phosphorus 1,3%. What is the truth?


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

Calciumhosphorous ratio should be 1.2 to 1.5 Ca: 1 Pho...why are you unhappy?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Did you ask them directly what the reason for these differences are, and what the correct numbers are today?

edit; might be that they punched in the wrong numbers under the Guaranteed Analysis and the high numbers belong under Typical Nutrient Analysis. NA numbers often varies from the GA numbers. I dunno.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

i wish we were all sitting in front of the same computer together. 

No matter what way I access the Acana Wild Prairie dog formula (both in the analysis and in the pdf) I'm seeing the exact same numbers each time:

Calcium (min.) 1.2%
Phosphorus (min.) 1.3%
Calciumhosphorus Ratio 1.2 : 1


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Something must have changed in the last hour or so. The wild prairie pdf I downloaded earlier today is no longer available. That's the one who got calcium at 2.0% and phos. at 1.3%. acana.com now says calcium 1.3 and pho 1.1 for the wild prairie formula. Look at the new pdf and you'll see it's dated today. Someone must have contacted them or they are lurking


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

My browser says: Calcium(min.) 1.3 and Pho (min) 1.1 % Caho ratio 1.2:1


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Someone must be drinking! LOL


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

DaViking said:


> Something must have changed in the last hour or so. The wild prairie pdf I downloaded earlier today is no longer available. That's the one who got calcium at 2.0% and phos. at 1.3%. acana.com now says calcium 1.3 and pho 1.1 for the wild prairie formula. Look at the new pdf and you'll see it's dated today. *Someone must have contacted them or they are lurking *


Interesting theory . . . about the lurking. I'm sure they're aware that this forum is highly pro-Champion; so perhaps they regularly check the threads just to keep up-to-date. I know I've been on other forums where a rep will suddenly join and post in a thread when there has been confusion or doubts about a specific brand's formula.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> Interesting theory . . . about the lurking. I'm sure they're aware that this forum is highly pro-Champion; so perhaps they regularly check the threads just to keep up-to-date. I know I've been on other forums where a rep will suddenly join and post in a thread when there has been confusion or doubts about a specific brand's formula.


I actually think reps should be much more active on the boards, providing there is no confusion about their status. I think most of them don't want to be involved in all the bickering and bashing coming from whichever camp though. A shame since there is a lot of good information to extract after you learn to ignore the shameless promotions. Not gonna happen anytime soon because the first active rep to stand behind their products that contains [insert_debated_ingredient_here] would surely get a 10 pager filled with abuse.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DaViking said:


> I actually think reps should be much more active on the boards, providing there is no confusion about their status. I think most of them don't want to be involved in all the bickering and bashing coming from whichever camp though. A shame since there is a lot of good information to extract after you learn to ignore the shameless promotions. Not gonna happen anytime soon because the first active rep to stand behind their products that contains [insert_debated_ingredient_here] would surely get a 10 pager filled with abuse.


Yes, or personal attacks which you are so fond of.

I am sick of getting accused of starting this stuff. you post crap like this and then get sooooo whiffed up when people call you on it.

dr. tim has been here a long time, peacefully. He doesn't say stuff about his food that's not true - like you tend to do.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Here we go again with you trying to pick a fight. Funny to see who felt the need to reply when it wasn't aimed towards anyone particular, in fact I said "from whichever camp", but whatever. Anyway xellil, make a separate thread somewhere else where you list my lies about dog food and what not and I'll try to answer them as best I can when I have a chance. I won't answer you anymore in this thread.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sure you won't. I've heard that before, too.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Um.. nobody said your name or even insinuated you were being talked about. So, in this instance, you are most definitely starting something. I remember when I was active here, you were always very quick to jump all over people as well.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

xellil said:


> Yes, or personal attacks which you are so fond of.
> 
> I am sick of getting accused of starting this stuff. you post crap like this and then get sooooo whiffed up when people call you on it.
> 
> dr. tim has been here a long time, peacefully. He doesn't say stuff about his food that's not true - like you tend to do.


If *anyone* has something to say to a member as an aside that is not relevant to a particular thread, might I suggest that you take it to PMs? 

Thanks,


----------

